# Redmond, OR - Sr F, WGSD, "Shakira," ID#24204



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

Moderators - If this dog has already been listed, please delete or lock this thread. I don't want to take up space when there are so many in need. Thank you for your help.









Shakira is at the Humane Society of Redmond, Oregon (541-923-0882), and she needs a new home, because her owner passed away.

She's UTD on shots, spayed, and housetrained.

Here's her Petfinder page:

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11763088


----------



## MatsiRed (Dec 5, 2004)

Talk about pleading eyes





























Shakira's owner has passed away and she is missing a cozy home, she enjoys basking in the sun (as long as it isin't too hot out) she enjoy waddling around the yard with you & listening to what ever tale you want to tell. She is a wonderful listener, and she is full of affection. (& thats alot of affection).


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

Wow, it looks like she was well fed (lol). Seriously though, she really should lose some weight.


----------



## MatsiRed (Dec 5, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: Ilovealldogs...Seriously though, she really should lose some weight.


Her owner died. She probably likes her comfort food.


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: MatsiRed
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Ilovealldogs...Seriously though, she really should lose some weight.
> ...


That may be the case, but she sure didn't get that way in a couple of months! (lol) I hope she gets a great home though!!!


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

It has to be so hard on her to lhave her owner gone, and then to end up in a kennel.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------

